# forgot to vent my pressure canner before canning



## TrapperJimsWife (Jan 29, 2008)

Is this a big deal? Just as my weight started jiggling - I realized I hadn't vented it before placing the weight ...it did steam a bit with the weight in place as it was getting up to pressure ...doing tomatoes, hoping this missed step is not a huge thing!


----------



## TrapperJimsWife (Jan 29, 2008)

So ...not time enough for answers I guess ...here's what happened - all is fine. I guess it's a matter of proper/true pressure readings. Being it was tomatoes, I feel it's not a big concern (since they can be water bathed) - if it was meat or soups, sauces, I would probably have started over by letting the canner depressurize - vent it properly then place the weight. So ...if anyone happens to make this mistake - here was my experience, _for the record_.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I never vent on a weight gauge they vent when they jiggle. On my mothers old steam gauge canner I have to.


----------



## TrapperJimsWife (Jan 29, 2008)

BlackFeather said:


> I never vent on a weight gauge they vent when they jiggle. On my mothers old steam gauge canner I have to.


Thanks BF! That was kinda what I thought after an initial panic ...it does let a bit of steam escape as it's reaching pressure anyway and during the process as well - thanks for chiming in!


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

As I understand it, the purpose of venting before going to pressure is to get the air out of the canner, and replaced with steam. Not getting the air out affects the heat attained in the canner. You're okay with tomatoes, but with non-acidic foods you're not bringing the food to the temperature to kill any botulism spores.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Ozarks Tom said:


> As I understand it, the purpose of venting before going to pressure is to get the air out of the canner, and replaced with steam. Not getting the air out affects the heat attained in the canner. You're okay with tomatoes, but with non-acidic foods you're not bringing the food to the temperature to kill any botulism spores.


Agree. Air left in the canner (not venting) with low-acid foods could be a real hazard. You'd have to add more processing time to get up to temp and pressure. Don't know how much time would need to be added. Simple solution is that the lid never goes on the canner with the weight in place.

The size of the canner could also make a big difference. Much more air would remain in a 41 qt. vs. a 16 qt. so the temp would be even lower.


----------

